# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Chi tiết máy fiber laser cnc TDL-3015S

## toandacloc.cnc

TDL-3015S là dòng máy cắt *fiber laser cnc* phù hợp với các loại nguồn cắt laser công suất lớn trên 2000W

Kiểu dáng thiết kế theo phong cách CHÂU ÂU - sang trọng và mạnh mẽ

Các bộ phận chính của máy *laser cnc* được nhập khẩu từ những nhà sản xuất nổi tiếng đó là: Máy tính - Advantech Đài Loan; Servo motor - Yaskawa Nhật; Đầu cắt - Raytool Thụy Sĩ; Hộp số - Shimpo Nidec; Thanh răng - YYC Đài Loan; Thanh trượt - Hiwin Đài Loan; Van - SMC Nhật; Nguồn Laser IPG Đức, Linh kiện điện - Mitsubishi, Omron Nhật, Autonics Hàn Quốc…



*CÁC BỘ PHẬN CHÍNH CỦA MÁY*

Thân máy:

Thân máy cnc được thiết kế, chế tạo bởi *Công ty Toàn Đắc Lộc* trên dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại đảm bảo gia công chính xác đến từng chi tiết do đó *Toàn Đắc Lộc* tự tin bảo hành thân máy trong 10 năm.

Được chế tạo từ THÉP TẤM cường độ cao và sử dụng công nghệ lắp ghép bằng HÀN. Quy trình sản xuất rất nhiều công đoạn phức tạp và được kiểm soát chặt chẽ trong từng khâu

Dầm trục X:

Dầm nhôm vật liệu A 6063T5 chuyên dùng sản xuất các chi tiết hàng không vũ trụ nên có độ cứng rất cao mà trọng lượng rất nhẹ giúp cho việc di chuyển tăng tốc ở tốc độ cao mà máy vẫn lướt êm – không rung động

Hệ thống điều khiển CNC

Máy tính Advantech

Phầm mềm điều khiển CNC - CypCut 

Phần mềm Cad-Cam Nesting

Nguồn cắt laser

Toàn Đắc Lộc là nhà phân phối chính thức của hãng sản xuất nguồn cắt Fiber Laser số 1 thế giới IPG - Đức tại Việt Nam. Khác với mua máy từ các Công ty thương mại nhập hàng ở Trung Quốc phải phụ thuộc vào nhà sản xuất từ Trung Quốc, khách hàng mua nguồn cắt laser IPG từ TDL sẽ được hưởng dịch vụ sau bán hàng trực tiếp từ IPG và được IPG cấp Acount

Khách hàng cũng có thể chọn nguồn cắt Laser Raycus theo yêu cầu



Bộ điều khiển chiều cao mỏ tự động mỏ cắt Laser CNC

Bộ điều khiển chiều cao điện dung độc lập BCS100 là phương pháp điều khiển vòng kín được áp dụng cho điều khiển đầu cắt laser, là một thiết bị chiều cao điện dung hiệu năng cao. Bên cạnh việc kiểm soát bình thường tương tự như các sản phẩm khác, BCS100 còn cung cấp giao diện truyền thông Ethernet độc đáo (giao thức TCP/IP), có thể hợp tác với phần mềm cắt laze CypCut để theo dõi và phân đoạn, cắt cạnh, đục, thủng dần…vv 

BCS100 thông qua thuật toán định vị vị trí kín, tốc độ và độ chính xác tốt hơn các sản phẩm tương tự trong và ngoài nước.

Đầu cắt laser Auto Focus - Tự động chỉnh tiêu cự thương hiệu Raytools Thụy Sĩ

Hiện trên thị trường có nhiều loại đầu cắt khác nhau, nhưng Raytools là thương hiệu lớn có chất lượng cắt tốt, tuổi thọ cao, giá thành tốt và đặc biệt là loại sản phẩm phổ thông được nhiều người sử dụng nên việc mua phụ tùng dễ dàng

Theo công năng sử dụng có hai loại đầu cắt Raytool đó là đầu cắt điều chỉnh tiêu cự bằng tay và đầu cắt điều chỉnh tiêu cự tự động. Để đơn giản cho người sử dụng chúng tôi cung cấp đầu cắt Fiber Laser có lắp sẵn hệ thống điều khiển tiêu cự tự động – Auto Focus.

Toàn Đắc Lộc là đại diện cung cấp đầu cắt, phụ tùng  và cũng là trung tâm bảo hành các sản phẩm của Raytools tại Việt Nam

Trên đây là một số kiến thức căn bản về máy cắt *Laser CNC* cho bạn nào đang cần tìm hiểu. Nếu thấy hữu ích hãy chia sẻ cho mọi người cùng đọc nhé !!!!!

-----------

*Thông tin liên hệ*

Công ty TNHH TOÀN ĐẮC LỘC

Sản Xuất - Kinh Doanh các loại Máy cắt CNC công nghiệp hàng đầu tại Việt Nam
Địa chỉ: Số N3/1, Quốc Lộ 51, Khu phố 1, Phường Long Bình Tân, Thành phố Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai
Di động: 0917.26.44.99
Email: tdl.kd2@gmail.com
Website: https://toandacloc.com/

----------

